# Daisy!



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 23, 2005)

Waiting in line for Daisy's first ride on the Merry go Round!







Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mansi (Aug 24, 2005)

nice shot again Raymond  Daisy has provided you with some great photo ops  she looks great 
love the light


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 26, 2005)

hey raymond, thats the baby's first ride too...keep this shot for the babies book!!!

how great is it to have some man so nuts over you, that he takes your pic all the time, and thinks everything you do is great...

dang, raymond...your such a romantic....she is so lucky to have your admiration and love.....ya'll just tickle me to pieces.......


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 27, 2005)

ya, we are so lucky April, Daisy is so amazing, always kind and thoughtful, and so loving., we are having our Canadian celebration of our marrage tomorrow evening.. I chartered a small cruise boat, and we have dinner and some dancing planned for tomorrow evening... I am sure I will have a few snapshots to share soon!

I really don't know how I could be more proud of her., and also, lucky that she is not camera shy!!


----------



## sweet_daisy (Aug 27, 2005)

hi april and mansi! thanks a lot for your comment! your right april its the babys first ride too. wer both so lucky to have each other! and im so happy to have him as my husband(he is just perfect)


----------

